# Former fire marshal pulls gun on man who stole clubs



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Former fire marshal freaks out, pulls gun on man who stole golf clubs | Golf Channel

Maybe not the wisest move, but, Hey, they're golf clubs.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Dumb and dumber. I give up golf.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

kinda risky, imo. First, if the guy is actually innocent, the gun owner risks a lot of charges. Next, unless the guy knows beyond any reasonable doubt that the clubs in question are his, he'd be better off getting a plate number and make of the car and turning it over to police, maybe follow the guy to see where he goes in his car, but pretty risky to make such an aggressive move with the possibility of a mistaken identity. I don't think a citizen would be protected under general liability laws for detaining someone by holding a weapon on them or trying to make a citizen's arrest if the issue was in doubt. He could face charges for brandishing a weapon, possible assault, any number of other issues that a slick defense attorney could drum up if the alleged thief was actually innocent and decided to sue the gun holder for his actions.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Since the theif stole his clubs, he had to use the only thing he had left, his "9" Iron.:anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Golf bag had his name on it, lol.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Another possibility: The suspected thief may have purchased the clubs from a private party who may have stolen them. Calling police would have been much wiser than playing cop.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

co worker's son saw a trailer at a gas station which was identifiable as one that had been stolen from his father about a year prior. He called cops and they detained the guy with the trailer. Turns out he had purchased it from local pawn chain who had pawned it from a guy who brought it in a year earlier. Subsequent buyer bought it legitimately but because it was stolen, pawn broker had to refund his money and cops took trailer as evidence. They arrested the guy who stole it based on pawn shop records but most they could charge him with was possession of stolen property. Couldn't prove the actual theft of property. Insurance had paid off original owner on the theft so at last I knew, pawn broker was still out the money.

Problem in SC is that trailers are not required to be registered or titled, so theft happens all the time. You can haul a trailer anywhere in the state without a plate on it, so no LEO has any reason to stop someone hauling a trailer. I had a boat trailer stolen here exactly that way. Not sure whatever happened to it. I was out the money because I didn't have separate insurance on the trailer. Had the boat been on it when stolen the boat policy would have covered it, but since boat was docked and trailer was empty in storage lot, not covered.


----------

